# Drivers license exchange question



## paulmlemay

I am planning to move to France in about 12 months. I want to avoid taking a new drivers test, as I have had a US license for 40 years. I currently have a California drivers licence, which sadly is NOT on the list of states that can exchange. My plan is to change my address to my family home in Connecticut, fly there and exchange my California drivers license for a Connecticut license. Then, voila in a few months move to France and do an exchange.
Is this a good plan?


----------



## BackinFrance

Not a reliable plan unless you actually take a DL test in Connecticut, simply because the French authorities are onto this trick.


----------



## paulmlemay

BackinFrance said:


> Not a reliable plan unless you actually take a DL test in Connecticut, simply because the French authorities are onto this trick.


I don't mind taking the Connecticut test. If you have any clue how to trigger that please let me know. (thank you)


----------



## BackinFrance

paulmlemay said:


> I don't mind taking the Connecticut test. If you have any clue how to trigger that please let me know. (thank you)


Sorry, I have no idea.


----------



## Philip63

I don't think it is a problem given that you have 12 months. Frankly it is a far better option than having to go to driving school in France. 
Have you always had a CA license? Or have you had licenses in multiple states? 
I had a massive problem with the exchange process because of one cranky clerk but generally it isn't as painful (and expensive) as starting from scratch. 
My vote would be for you to exchange to Connecticut and then exchange to FR. But do it now- not a few months before as it might raise red flags. 
I'm confused as to why you need to do a driving test though....


----------



## paulmlemay

Thanks Phlip. Yes, my original license was from Connecticut, for about ten years.


----------



## Philip63

OK so you have a history in CT. It wouldn't probably be seen as a fictitious transfer is where I was going with that. 
Why would you need a driving test?


----------



## BackinFrance

Exchanged now have to be done online via ANTS.

You may be asked for proof that your normal place of residence was Connecticut, so evidence for at least 185 days before departure and if you have evidence from an earlier time that could be very helpful should they query you (which is their right in relation to all aspects of your application.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm not sure of the precise requirements, but you should be aware that in order to simply exchange your license you will have to show proof of having actually lived in the state where you got your exchangeable license for some minimum period of time immediately prior to moving to France. I think the period of time is at least a year, though I can't give you a citation for this.

There are a couple other threads here on the forum where people have admitted that having to take a formal driver training program, although somewhat expensive, might actually be a good idea. The driving laws (rules of the road) can be very different here from what you're used to in the US. (Do you understand the notion of "priority from the right?")

It's also not just a matter of "changing your address" to a state with reciprocity. In France you generally have to prove your residence rather than just provide an address. This may involve utility bills, or a statement from insurance and/or the state motor vehicle office confirming that you actually resided there, not just using an address as a mail drop.


----------



## BackinFrance

It is all on the ANTS site and the period of time is 185 days, BUT as I said they can ask for more information to support your application.


----------



## Philip63

What they ask for is proof of residence. Which can be a cell phone bill, an electricity bill, a lease, etc. 
The other challenge to consider is that in changing your address from CA to CT you may trigger the interest of tax authorities. CA in particular, because of its high state income tax, tends to be very zealous in this regard. 
Honestly in your case, do the math and consider the risks... the auto-école option is a major pain and expensive but in the end it is the safest route. 
The rationale for the 185 days is similar to that of fiscal and bonafide residence. Yes, they can ask for more information and you should be prepared to do have more (the best way to deal with the administration française is to have more paper than not). In the same vein I am not sure you can even apply for a French license until you are a bonafide French resident... i.e. until 185 days have elapsed since you arrived in France. 

ps: I am still traumatized by my exchange experience but I had bad luck with a "challenging" individual (imagine an RMV dragon) who misinterpreted and misapplied the rules, claiming my license had been issued in 1986, requesting my paystub and lease documents from when I was 15 years old. I ended up having to sue in administrative court and won. Worst part was, when I went back into the same office with the court order the other agents were completely flabbergasted... three of them said "can you believe this? I've only seen 2 court orders in 30 years!" and asked me "Who was the dense individual that refused that and wasted all of this time?" I told them "the dragon at the accueil today". They all rolled their eyes. My French license came back 10 days later with a date of issuance dated 2014... not 1986. Go figure.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just for a bit of perspective, you may want to take a look at this thread: Getting a French driver's license


----------



## paulmlemay

that's one helluva story. I'm sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## rbound

paulmlemay said:


> I am planning to move to France in about 12 months. I want to avoid taking a new drivers test, as I have had a US license for 40 years. I currently have a California drivers licence, which sadly is NOT on the list of states that can exchange. My plan is to change my address to my family home in Connecticut, fly there and exchange my California drivers license for a Connecticut license. Then, voila in a few months move to France and do an exchange.
> Is this a good plan?


I would assume that in this case you will have to apply for a French Visa in Connecticut, have your interview and supporting documents such as bank accounts or medical docs in that state as well, or are these unrelated matters?


----------



## paulmlemay

rbound said:


> I would assume that in this case you will have to apply for a French Visa in Connecticut, have your interview and supporting documents such as bank accounts or medical docs in that state as well, or are these unrelated matters?


rbound, yes I am starting to think this is the grand flaw in my plan. I can either A) legally move to Connecticut and apply in New York or B) continue to reside in California and apply in San Francisco. A gets me an exchangeable drivers license but is much more legwork.


----------



## rbound

paulmlemay, I am in California with plans to retire in France myself, but I view any interaction with French bureaucracy as an opportunity to practice language and diplomatic skills. Regard driver's test as a challenge. On a practical side, I switched my car GPS to French and metric and after a few months driving in French became native.


----------



## Bevdeforges

rbound said:


> I would assume that in this case you will have to apply for a French Visa in Connecticut, have your interview and supporting documents such as bank accounts or medical docs in that state as well, or are these unrelated matters?


Used to be that way - when you still applied for visas at the French Consulate that served the region in which you have your legal residence. Nowadays all visa applications go through VFS, a processing agency that reviews the initial application before forwarding it to the Consulate in Washington DC. You can submit your application to any VFS office in the US. 

Just holding an "exchangeable" license doesn't necessarily guarantee you'll be able to exchange it once you get here. They very often ask for proof of residence in the state the license came from and as mentioned elsewhere, that's more than just what address you used to apply for the license.


https://www.vfsglobal.com/en/individuals/index.html


----------



## Befuddled

rbound said:


> paulmlemay, I am in California with plans to retire in France myself, but* I view any interaction with French bureaucracy as an opportunity to practice language and diplomatic skills.* Regard driver's test as a challenge. On a practical side, I switched my car GPS to French and metric and after a few months driving in French became native.


I nearly spat out my coffee when I read that statement. 
You will also learn about tearing your own hair out and the futility of dealing with officials who are genetically unable to think "outside the box" to solve problems.


----------

